# Inspection standards



## 400runner (May 15, 2006)

Just interested to hear how peoples inspections varied from mine!

I found mine quite a strange experience to be honest, they came and were very interested in what i was doing and what i wanted to get, but i felt like i was telling them what was safe rather than the other way around!

The only changes they wanted were ones that were nothing to do with venomous, putting locks on the non venomous cages rather than using wedges and moving my boas and blood pythons into bigger cages, which it was obvious i was doing anyway as the new vivs were in the room already!

As far as i could gather, they were fully expecting me to have a caiman and venomous snakes already, so they obviously have little understanding of the dwal system and the fact you need the licence to purchase tha animals in the first place! iteven took some doing to persuade them my scrub python was non venomous as they said it looked venomous!

I have been granted the licence and I have no limit on species, only an obligation to inform them when i've purchased a new species! So i can go out and buy a black mamba straight away if i want (which i obviously won't be doing just yet!)

Just wanted to know how strict and how easy or difficult others have found it and perhaps whether there may be a need for councils to develop a set of guidelines or procedures for all dwal applications!


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

Well we ain't applied LOL.

But well done mate on the room, looks like the inspection went well.. The scrub part made me LOL abit.

You gonna invite us over then, to see your sexy snakes


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

400runner said:


> Just interested to hear how peoples inspections varied from mine!
> 
> I found mine quite a strange experience to be honest, they came and were very interested in what i was doing and what i wanted to get, but i felt like i was telling them what was safe rather than the other way around!
> 
> ...


Sounds like your licence terms are same as mine!!!

What I'd like to know from you and others is not what the Council inspector said or didnt as I have gone on record as saying most probably done know one snake from another, what was the VET like?

Was the vet from a specialist practice or a run of the mill clueless vet?

Im mine case The council admitted they would not know how to assess an applicant and left it to be decided by a specialist veterinary practice.


----------



## 400runner (May 15, 2006)

A vet didn't come to mine, and the licence has been granted so its obviously not even a requirement in my council! The guys said that they were happy and wanted to grant licences in the proper way and were keen not to reject applicants in the fear they may keep the animals illegally! They said i just need to wait for the paperwork to come through which may take a few weeks. I was obviously not gonna prompt them to get a vet round if they wern't suggesting it themselves!
The only guys who came were the environmental health officer for my council and another bloke who i honestly couldn't tell you his title who is retired and helps the councils in my area with dwal and pet shop licence applications!


----------



## 400runner (May 15, 2006)

SNAKEWISPERA said:


> Well we ain't applied LOL.
> 
> But well done mate on the room, looks like the inspection went well.. The scrub part made me LOL abit.
> 
> You gonna invite us over then, to see your sexy snakes


 Pop round any time you want mate. If you and your dad are coming over to reptile zone let me know and you might as well come the extra 15 miles and see my snakes


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

400runner said:


> A vet didn't come to mine, and the licence has been granted so its obviously not even a requirement in my council! The guys said that they were happy and wanted to grant licences in the proper way and were keen not to reject applicants in the fear they may keep the animals illegally! They said i just need to wait for the paperwork to come through which may take a few weeks. I was obviously not gonna prompt them to get a vet round if they wern't suggesting it themselves!
> The only guys who came were the environmental health officer for my council and another bloke who i honestly couldn't tell you his title who is retired and helps the councils in my area with dwal and pet shop licence applications!


Staggering!!!!!!!!

nothing else to say!!!


----------



## 400runner (May 15, 2006)

I know mate, it was very strange all round, thats why i feel there is a need for some sort of standard procedure or rules. Although i feel i have done things properly and have worked under the guidance of 2 very experienced mentors, I honestly feel that anyone who had a few snakes and applied would have been granted the licence from my council! It is actually quite frightening how easy it was!


----------



## Skar's Royals (Aug 24, 2007)

I had heard the Councils round here were fairly easy going with the license Dan. Shame the wife won't ket me have one :whistling2: I will just have to pay for a snake along with its upkeep an you board it for me :lol2:

Well done anyway fella!


----------



## 400runner (May 15, 2006)

wrecexotics said:


> I had heard the Councils round here were fairly easy going with the license Dan. Shame the wife won't ket me have one :whistling2: I will just have to pay for a snake along with its upkeep an you board it for me :lol2:
> 
> Well done anyway fella!


lol, well you'll have to come round and have a look at mine when i get them mate, and also my lovely non venomous are worth a look too!

Just an update too people.... as i was out all day at work i hadn't checked my post and as i was walking out of the house this morning i actually found the envelope from the council with the licence enclosed. So i now have the licence with no vet check! I'm not complaining tho!:2thumb:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

sounds like a blag I thought mine was easy to get but thats ridiculous, it will change next year though if these laws go through, congrats on getting your license mate :2thumb:


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

400runner said:


> lol, well you'll have to come round and have a look at mine when i get them mate, and also my lovely non venomous are worth a look too!
> 
> Just an update too people.... as i was out all day at work i hadn't checked my post and as i was walking out of the house this morning i actually found the envelope from the council with the licence enclosed. So i now have the licence with no vet check! I'm not complaining tho!:2thumb:


What you getting then, :mf_dribble:


----------



## 400runner (May 15, 2006)

SNAKEWISPERA said:


> What you getting then, :mf_dribble:


puff adder and a blue malayan coral snake first and then i'm hoping to get some smaller vipers like cerastes, echis, and i really like crotalus scutalatus and c. cerastes!


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

400runner said:


> blue malayan coral snake


calliophis species or am I thinking of something else?


----------



## 400runner (May 15, 2006)

thats right si, calliophis birvigata, although i was buying it from mark on venomroom (southwest vipers) and he told me yesterday that paul rowley is after the snake to develop the worlds first antivenin for the species so i couldn't in god conscience take the snake just for it to sit in my snake room looking pretty so i told him to sell it to paul. if they don't want it in the end i'm still gonna have it


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

ah yeah, that was Jasons, its a lovely snake, although probably best to let Paul have it god forbid you did get bitten then with no AV it would be very unpleasent when I saw it I was told in no uncertain terms that getting bitten would be very very bad, Jason had another calliophis as well different species though, dont know if hes selling it though


----------

